# mysql4 -> mysql5 , but to not use mysqldump

## dalu

Hello

has anyone of you ever tried to update mysql4 to mysql5 without using mysqldump (or similar)?

1. did it work at all?

2. are the MYD/MYI/frm files from mysql4 compatible to mysql5? (the tables are all myisam)

3. and most importantly

i have around 65gb of data all written in different charsets, to simplify german swedish polish arab chinese japanese russian-kyrillic bulgarian-kyrillic serbian-kyrillic greek, you name it

last time i tried to update to mysql5 from mysql4.1(latin1) i tried with using mysqldump

the charsets were all wrong, means no matter what option i set starting with mysqldump regarding charsets over mysql5 being latin1 or utf8 and import mysql4 compatible or not

the output was always wrong. this was not an apache2 problem, but a mysql problem (AddDefaultCharset Off , apache2's httpd.conf was copied 1:1)

so i was wondering what did it do to your tables in different charsets?

----------

## nixnut

see http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/mysql-upgrading.xml

----------

## manaka

I did an upgrade from mysql-4.1.22 to mysql-5.0.54 and everything went OK. No need for exporting/importing the databases with mysqldump.

My database was a small one (1 GB), used as the catalog of Bacula (a powerful backup software). All the tables were MyISAM.

As for the charset migration issue, I can be of no help here...  :Sad: 

----------

## kashani

If you're having that much of a problem updating while using mysqldump I'd suspect just dropping the data files in a new Mysql installation is going to be even worse. 

What's the exact version of the Mysql you are running now? What was the commandline you used to do your Mysql dump? Are the problem tables BLOBs or just regular data?

I all cases I would recommend using the --opt flag with mysqldump as it specifies character set as well as many other useful things.

kashani

----------

